# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  (( من أعلام المجددين : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية )) لصاحب الفضيلة العلامة صالح الفوزان

## سلمان أبو زيد

*

(( من أعلام المجددين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمهُ اللهُ - ))

لصاحب الفضيلة شيخنا العلامـة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
- حفظه الله ورعاه - 



[ فهرس الموضوعات ]

 التعريف بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

 مشائخ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتحصيله 

 اشتغال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بالتدريس 

 مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

 ثناء العلماء على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

رد الشبهات التي وجهت في حق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 

 الخاتمة  


= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 


أولا : التعريف بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : * *

هو شيخ الإسلام الحافظ المجتهد تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم بن الخضر بن محمد ابن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي . 

ولد بحران يوم الاثنين عاشر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى وستين وستمائة ، وقدم به والده وبأخويه عند استيلاء التتار على البلاد إلى دمشق سنة 677 هـ . 

مشائخه وتحصيله : 
أخذ الفقه والأصول عن والده وسمع عن خلق كثير منهم الشيخ شمس الدين والشيخ زين الدين ابن المنجا والمجد بن عساكر ، وقرأ العربية على ابن عبد القوي ، ثم أخذ كتاب سيبويه فتأمله وفهمه ، وعني بالحديث والكتب الستة والمسند مرات ، وأقبل على تفسير القرآن الكريم فبرز فيه ، وأحكم أصول الفقه والفرائض والحساب والجبر والمقابلة وغير ذلك من العلوم ، ونظر في الكلام والفلسفة وبرز في ذلك ورد على أكابر المتكلمين والفلاسفة ، وتأهل للفتوى والتدريس وله دون العشرين من السنين ، وتضلع في علم الحديث وحفظه وكان سريع الحفظ قوي الإدراك آية في الذكاء رأسا في معرفة الكتاب والسنة والاختلاف بحرا في النقليات ، وكان له باع طويل في معرفة مذاهب الصحابة والتابعين . 

اشتغاله في التدريس :   
كان والده من كبار أئمة الحنابلة فلما مات خلفه في وظائفه وكان عمره سبع عشرة سنة فاشتهر أمره وبعد صيته في العالم ، وأخذ في تفسير القرآن الكريم أيام الجمع من حفظه - قال عنه الحافظ أبو حفص عمر بن علي البزار وكان من معاصريه [ الأعلام العلية في مناقب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ص 23، 25، 28، 30 .]  : لقد كان إذا قرئ في مجلسه آيات من القرآن العظيم شرع في تفسيرها فينقضي المجلس بجملته والدرس بزمنه وهو في تفسير بعض آية منها ، وقد منحه الله تعالى معرفة اختلاف العلماء ونصوصهم وكثرة أقوالهم واجتهادهم في المسائل وما روي عن كل واحد منهم من راجح ومرجوح ومقبول ومردود ، حتى كان إذا سئل عن شيء من ذلك كأن جميع المنقول عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والعلماء فيه من الأولين والآخرين متصور مسطور بإزائه وهذا قد اتفق عليه كل من رآه أو وقف على شيء من علمه ممن لم يغلظ عقله الجهل والهوى . . . انتهى . 

وقال أيضا : وأما ذكر دروسه فقد كنت في حال إقامتي بدمشق لا أفوتها ، وكان لا يهيئ شيئا من العلم ليلقيه ويورده بل يجلس بعد أن يصلي ركعتين فيحمد الله ويثني عليه ويصلي على رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على صفة مستحسنة مستعذبة لم أسمعها من غيره ثم يشرع فيفتح الله عليه إيراد علوم وغوامض ولطائف ودقائق وفنون ونقول واستدلالات بآيات وأحاديث وأقوال العلماء ونقد بعضها وتبيين صحته أو تزييف بعضها وبإيضاح حجته واستشهاد بأشعار العرب وربما ذكر ناظمها ، وهو مع ذلك يجري كما يجري السيل ويفيض كما يفيض البحر ، ويصير منذ يتكلم إلى أن يفرغ كالغائب عن الحاضرين مغمضا عينيه من غير تعجرف ولا توقف ولا لحن بل فيض إلهي حتى يبهر كل سامع وناظر فلا يزال كذلك إلى أن يصمت ، وكنت أراه حينئذ كأنه قد صار بحضرة من يشغله عن غيره ، ويقع عليه إذ ذاك من المهابة ما يرعد القلوب ويحير الأبصار والعقول - وكان لا يذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قط إلا ويصلي ويسلم عليه ، ولا والله ما رأيت أحدا أشد تعظيما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحرص علما اتباعه ونصر ما جاء به منه ، حتى إذا كان أورد شيئا من حديثه في مسألة ويرى أنه لم ينسخه شيء غيره من حديثه يعمل به ويقضي ويفتي بمقتضاه ، ولا يلتفت إلى قول غيره من المخلوقين كائنا من كان ، وقال رضي الله عنه: كل قائل إنما يحتج لقوله لا به إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان إذا فرغ من درسه يفتح عينيه ويقبل على الناس بوجه طلق بشيش وخلق دمث كأنه لقيهم حينئذ ، وربما اعتذر إلى بعضهم من التقصير في المقال مع ذلك الحال ، ولقد كان درسه الذي يورده حينئذ قدر عدة كراريس . وهذا الذي ذكرته من أحوال درسه أمر مشهور يوافقني عليه كل حاضريه وهم بحمد الله خلق كثير لم يحصر عددهم علماء ورؤساء وفضلاء من القراء والمحدثين والفقهاء والأدباء وغيرهم من عوام المسلمين . . . انتهى كلام البزار في كتابه الأعلام العلية . 

مؤلفاته :   

لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مؤلفات قيمة ضخمة ورسائل وفتاوى بلغ الموجود منها مجلدات ضخمة وعديدة ، طبع منها الآن حسب علمي خمسة وستون مجلدا وهي: 

1 ) مجموع الفتاوى سبعة وثلاثون مجلدا وقد طبع عدة مرات ووزع في كثير من الأقطار الإسلامية وانتفع به المسلمون لما يحتويه من علم غزير في العقائد والفقه والتفسير والحديث والأصول . 

2 ) موافقة صحيح المنقول لصريح المعقول وقد طبع في عشرة مجلدات . 

3 ) الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح (رد على شبه النصارى) وقد طبع في أربعة مجلدات . 

4 ) منهاج السنة النبوية في الرد على الشيعة والقدرية وقد طبع في أربعة مجلدات محققة . 

5 ) الفتاوى المصرية وقد طبعت في خمسة مجلدات . 

6 ) الاختيارات الفقهية ، وقد طبعت في مجلد . 

7 ) القواعد النورانية الفقهية وقد طبعت في مجلد . 

8 ) نقض منهاج التأسيس وقد طبع الموجود منه في مجلدين . 

9 ) إقامة الدليل على إبطال التحليل وقد طبع في مجلد . 

10 ) شرح العقيدة الأصفهانية ، وقد طبع في مجلد . 

11 ) الصفدية وقد طبع المجلد الأول منها ، والبقية في الطريق إن شاء الله . 

12 ) الاستقامة وقد طبع في مجلدين . 

13 ) كتاب الإيمان وقد طبع في مجلد . 

14 ) كتاب نقض المنطق ، وقد طبع في مجلد . 

15 ) كتاب النبوات ، وقد طبع في مجلد . 

16 ) اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم في مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم مجلد . 

17 ) الصارم المسلول وقد طبع في مجلد . 

18 ) التوسل والوسيلة . 

19 ) العقيدة الواسطية . 

20 ) العقيدة التدمرية . 

21 ) رفع الملام . 

22 ) شرح حديث النزول . 

23 ) مقدمة في أصول التفسير . 

24 ) تلبيس الجهمية في تأسيس بدعهم الكلامية وقد طبع في مجلدين . 

25 ) الرد على المنطقين . 

26 ) نظرية العقد . 

هذا ولا يزال الكثير من كتبه ورسائله وفتاويه مفقودا ويعثر بين حين وآخر على شيء منه فيبادر من وجده إلى نشره للانتفاع به ، وقد لمعت كتبه في هذا العصر وانتفع بها الخلق الكثير لما تحويه من العلم الغزير والتحقيق والتدقيق والأصالة ، وقد شهد بذلك كل من اطلع عليها ممن لم تأخذه العصبية الجاهلية والتقليد الأعمى . 

ثناء العلماء عليه :
 قال الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (14 / 118-119) :  وقل أن جمع شيئا إلا حفظه ثم اشتغل بالعلوم وكان ذكيا كثير المحفوظ فصار إماما في التفسير وما يتعلق به عارفا بالفقه ، فيقال إنه كان أعرف بفقه المذاهب من أهلها الذين كانوا في زمانه وغيره ، وكان عالما باختلاف العلماء ، عالما في الأصول والفروع والنحو واللغة وغير ذلك من العلوم النقلية والعقلية ، وما قطع في مجلس ولا تكلم معه فاضل في فن من الفنون إلا ظن أن ذلك الفن فنه ورآه عارفا به متقنا له ، وأما الحديث فكان حامل رايته حافظا له مميزا بين صحيحه وسقيمه عارفا برجاله متضلعا من ذلك ، وله تصانيف كثيرة وتعاليق مفيدة في الأصول والفروع . . . . . انتهى . 

وقال الحافظ المزي في الثناء عليه [ حياة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية للشيخ محمد بهجت البيطار ص21 .] : ما رأيت مثله ولا أرى هو مثل نفسه وما رأيت أحدا أعلم بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله ولا أتبع لهما منه ، وقال الحافظ ابن دقيق العيد : لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلا كل العلوم بين عينيه يأخذ ما يريد ويدع ما يريد ، وقال الشيخ إبراهيم الرقي : إن ابن تيمية يؤخذ عنه ويقلد في العلوم فإن طال عمره ملأ الأرض علما وهو على الحق ولا بد من أن يعاديه الناس لأنه وارث علم النبوة ، وقال قاضي قضاة مصر ابن الحريري  : إن لم يكن ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام فمن هو؟ . 

نقل هذه الأقوال عن هؤلاء الأئمة في الثناء على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الشيخ مرعي يوسف الحنبلي في كتابه: الكواكب الدرية . 

رد الشبهات التي وجهت في حق الشيخ :   
لقد ضاق خصومه قديما وحديثا به ذرعا ووجهوا ضده الاتهامات : 

1 ) من ذلك ما افتراه الرحالة ابن بطوطة حيث قال في رحلته ( في حق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : وكنت إذ ذاك بدمشق فحضرته يوم الجمعة وهو يعظ الناس على منبر الجامع ويذكرهم فكان من جملة كلامه أن قال : إن الله ينزل إلى سماء الدنيا كنزولي هذا ، ونزل درجة من درج المنبر) وقد رد على هذه الفرية الشيخ العلامة محمد بهجة البيطار [ حياة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ص47-48 ] بما يلي : 

1 - أن ابن بطوطة لم يسمع من ابن تيمية ولم يجتمع به إذ كان وصوله إلى دمشق يوم الخميس التاسع عشر من شهر رمضان المبارك عام ستة وعشرين وسبعمائة (726) هـ وكان سجن شيخ الإسلام في قلعة دمشق أوائل شهر شعبان من ذلك العام ولبث فيه إلى أن توفاه الله تعالى ليلة الاثنين لعشرين من ذي القعدة عام ثمانية وعشرين وسبعمائة هجرية فكيف رآه ابن بطوطة يعظ على منبر الجامع وهو إذ ذاك في السجن . 

2 - لم يكن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يعظ الناس على منبر الجامع وإنما كان يجلس على كرسي ، قال الحافظ الذهبي عنه: وقد اشتهر أمره وبعد صيته في العالم وأخذ في تفسير الكتاب العزيز أيام الجمع على كرسي من حفظه . 

3 - أن هذا الذي ذكره ابن بطوطة يخالف ما ذكره الشيخ في جميع كتبه من أنه يجب إثبات أسماء الله وصفاته إثباتا بلا تشبيه وتنزيهها عن مشابهة صفات المخلوقين تنزيها بلا تعطيل ، وهذا الذي ذكره ابن بطوطة تشبيه ينهى عنه شيخ الإسلام ويحذر منه غاية التحذير . 

4 - لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في موضوع النزول كتاب مستقل اسمه شرح حديث النزول وهو مطبوع ومتداول وليس فيه ما ذكره ابن بطوطة ، بل فيه ما يرد عليه ويبطله من أصله والحمد لله رب العالمين . 


2 ) قالوا عنه إنه يخالف الإجماع ، وقد أجاب عن هذه الشبهة الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار بقوله :
 اشتهر ابن تيمية بمسائل أثرت عنه وظن كثير من الناس أنه انفرد بها عن غيره بل ظنوا أنه خالف في بعضها الإجماع وهي أمور اجتهادية يقع في مثلها الخلاف بين العلماء ومن المفروغ منه أن ابن تيمية قد بلغ رتبة الاجتهاد في الأحكام الشرعية وأنه كان يفتي الناس بما أدى إليه اجتهاده أي أنه الراجح من الأقوال . وأنه موافق في فتاواه بعض الصحابة أو التابعين أو أحد الأئمة الأربعة أو غيرهم ممن عاصرهم أو جاء قبلهم أو بعدهم وقد قال العلامة برهان الدين ابن الإمام محمد المعروف بابن قيم الجوزية : لا نعرف مسألة خرق فيها الإجماع ، ومن ادعى ذلك فهو إما جاهل وإما كاذب ، ولكن ما نسب إليه الانفراد به ينقسم إلى أربعة أقسام :

 الأول : ما يستغرب جدا فينسب إليه أنه خالف فيه الإجماع لندور القائل به وخفائه على الناس لحكاية بعضهم الإجماع على خلافه . 

الثاني : ما هو خارج عن مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة وقال بعض الصحابة أو التابعين أو السلف به والخلاف فيه محكي . 

الثالث : ما اشتهرت نسبته إليه مما هو خارج عن مذهب الإمام رضي الله عنه لكن قد قال به غيره من الأئمة وأتباعهم . 

الرابع : ما أفتى به واختاره مما هو خلاف المشهور في مذهب أحمد وإن كان محكيا عنه وعن بعض أصحابه . انتهى [ حياة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ص54-55 ] . 

قلت وبهذا يعلم أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله لم ينفرد بقول لم يقم عليه دليل من الكتاب والسنة ولم يقل به أحد من الأئمة من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم ، ومن أراد الحق في هذا فلينظر في مجموع فتاواه الكبير الذي بلغ سبعة وثلاثين مجلدا وطبع عدة مرات ووزع على نطاق واسع في العالم الإسلامي ، ولا يصدق ما أشاعه عنه المغرضون . فإن قول الخصم غير مقبول على خصمه - وإنما يرجع إلى كلام الشخص نفسه ويحكم عليه بموجبه ، واليوم والحمد لله كتب شيخ الإسلام وفتاواه قد انتشرت واشتهرت وهي تدحض ما افتراه عليه خصومه من الأكاذيب ، ومن رجع إلى هذه المؤلفات القيمة أدرك أنه مفترى عليه ووجد في هذه المؤلفات العلم الغزير الموروث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يسع المنصف الخالي من التعصب الأعمى إلا أن يقر له بالعلم والفضل والاستقامة على الحق . 

3 ) قالوا إنه أفتى بفتاوى تخالف فتاوى الأئمة أهل السنة والجماعة وهذا من الكذب على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فهو لم ينفرد بقول يخالف به الأئمة جميعا سواء الأئمة الأربعة أو أئمة السلف الذين هم قبل الأربعة كما سبق بيانه فلم يقل قولا إلا وله سلف فيه من الأئمة ، وأهل السنة والجماعة ، اللهم إلا أن يريد هذا القائل بأهل السنة والجماعة جماعة الأشاعرة والماتريدية -فهذا اصطلاح خاطئ لأن المراد بأهل السنة والجماعة حقا من كان على طريقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهم الفرقة الناجية وهذا الوصف لا ينطبق إلا على الصحابة والتابعين ومن سار على نهجهم واتبع طريقهم ، والأشاعرة الماتريدية خالفوا- الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة الأربعة في كثير من المسائل الاعتقادية وأصول الدين فلم يستحقوا أن يلقبوا بأهل السنة والجماعة . وهؤلاء لم يخالفهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وحده بل خالفهم عامة الأئمة والعلماء الذين ساروا على نهج السلف . وهذه الفتاوى التي نسبوها كذبا للشيخ 
وقالوا إن الشيخ خالف فيها فتاوى الأئمة أهل السنة والجماعة هي قولهم : 

1 - إنه يرى جلوس الله على العرش كجلوسه هو وأنه قال ذلك على المنبر في مسجد بني أمية مرارا في دمشق وفي مصر . 

ونقول : هذا من الكذب الواضح على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فشيخ الإسلام في هذه المسائل يثبت ما أثبته الله لنفسه من أنه استوى على العرش استواء يليق بجلاله سبحانه بلا تكييف ولا تمثيل ولا تشبيه - كما قال الإمام مالك وغيره: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والإيمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة وإليك ما قاله رحمه الله في هذه المسألة من إثبات استواء الله على عرشه مع نفي مشابهة المخلوقين في ذلك حيث قال رحمه الله : ( ولله تعالى استواء على عرشه حقيقة وللعبد استواء على الفلك حقيقة وليس استواء الخالق كاستواء المخلوقين . فإن الله لا يفتقر إلى شيء ولا يحتاج إلى شيء بل هو الغني عن كل شيء ) انظر مجموع فتاوى الشيخ (5 / 199) 
فقال رحمه الله : (لله استواء) ولم يقل لله جلوس ، وفرق بين استواء الله واستواء الخلق . 

2 - قالوا إنه يقول : (نزول الله إلى سماء الدنيا كل ليلة كنزوله هو من المنبر) وهذا من الكذب على شيخ الإسلام ومما افتراه عليه ابن بطوطة وقد بينا كذبه في ذلك ولله الحمد . 

ونحن نسوق عبارة الشيخ في هذه المسألة لما سئل عن حديث النزول - فكان من جوابه : 
( لكن من فهم من هذا الحديث وأمثاله ما يجب تنزيه الله عنه كتمثيله بصفات المخلوقين ووصفه بالنقص المنافي لكماله الذي يستحقه فقد أخطأ في ذلك وإن أظهر ذلك منع منه . وإن زعم أن هذا الحديث يدل على ذلك ويقتضيه لقد أخطأ أيضا في ذلك ) [ انظر مجموع الفتاوى ( 5 / 323) ] . 

وقال أيضا : ( من قال إنه ينزل فيتحرك وينتقل كما ينزل الإنسان من السطح إلى أسفل الدار كقول من يقول إنه يخلو منه العرش فيكون نزوله تفريغا لمكان وشغلا لآخر فهذا باطل يجب تنزيه الرب عنه ) [ انظر مجموع الفتاوى ( 5 / 578 ) ] . 

3 - قالوا إنه يحرم زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونقول هذا أيضا من الكذب الواضح فإن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله لم يحرم زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا زيارة غيره من القبور إذا وقعت هذه الزيارة وفق الأدلة الشرعية بأن يكون الزائر رجلا والقصد من هذه الزيارة التذكر والاعتبار والدعاء للموتى من المسلمين بالرحمة والمغفرة وكانت هذه الزيارة بدون سفر ، فإن كانت زيارة القبور بقصد التبرك بها وطلب المدد وقضاء الحوائج وتفريج الكربات من الموتى أو كانت هذه الزيارة تحتاج إلى سفر ، أو الزائر من النساء ، فشيخ الإسلام ليس وحده الذي يمنع من هذه الزيارة ، بل يمنع منها كل المحققين من علماء السلف والخلف ، لأنها زيارة شركية أو بدعية ، قد جاءت الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة بمنعها وإليك ما قاله في هذه المسألةر قال - رحمه الله - : 
( فإن زيارة القبور على وجهين) : وجه شرعي ووجه بدعي ، فالزيارة الشرعية مقصودها السلام على الميت والدعاء له سواء كان نبيا أو غير نبي ، ولهذا كان الصحابة إذا زاروا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسلمون عليه ويدعون له ثم ينصرفون ولم يكن أحد منهم يقف عند قبره ليدعو لنفسه ، ولهذا كره مالك وغيره ذلك وقالوا إنه من البدع المحدثة ، ولهذا قال الفقهاء: إذا سلم المسلم عليه وأراد الدعاء لنفسه لا يستقبل القبر بل يستقبل القبلة وتنازعوا وقت السلام عليه هل يستقبل القبلة أو يستقبل القبر . فقال أبو حنيفة يستقبل القبلة ، وقال مالك والشافعي يستقبل القبر - وهذا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( اللهم لا تجعل قبري وثنا يعبد ))  وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا تجعلوا قبري عيدا )) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لعنة الله على اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد يحذر مثل ما صنعوا ))  وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن من كان قبلكم كانوا يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد ، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد إني أنهاكم عن ذلك )) ولهذا اتفق السلف على أنه لا يستلم قبرا من قبور الأنبياء وغيرهم ولا يتمسح به ولا يستحب الصلاة عنده ولا قصده للدعاء عنده أو به ، لأن هذه الأمور كانت من أسباب الشرك وعبادة الأوثان ، كما قال تعالى : ﴿ وَقَالُوا لَا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلَا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلَا سُوَاعًا وَلَا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا ﴾ [ سورة نوح الآية 23 ]  
 قال طائفة من السلف هؤلاء كانوا قوما صالحين من قوم نوح فلما ماتوا عكفوا على قبورهم ثم صوروا تماثيلهم فعبدوهم . وهذه الأمور ونحوها هي من الزيارة البدعية . 

وهي من جنس دين النصارى والمشركين . وهو أن يكون قصد الزائر أن يستجاب دعاؤه عند القبر أو أن يدعو الميت ويستغيث به ويطلب منه أو يقسم به على الله في طلب حاجاته وتفريج كرباته ، فهذه كلها من البدع ) انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى [ (27 / 31-32) ] . 

وبه يتضح رأي الشيخ في زيارة القبور وأنه يتمشى مع الأدلة الشرعية فيجيز ما أجازته ويمنع ما منعته من الزيارة الشركية والبدعية . 


4 - قالوا إنه يقول إن التوسل في الدعاء كفر أو شرك ، وهذا أيضا من الكذب الصريح على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فإنه لم يحكم على التوسل بأنه كفر أو شرك وإنما كان يفصل في ذلك بين التوسل المشروع والتوسل الممنوع وإليك عبارته في ذلك  يقول - رحمه الله - :
 ( فلفظ التوسل يراد به ثلاثة معان : 

أحدها : التوسل بطاعته (يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) فهذا فرض لا يتم الإيمان إلا به . 

والثاني : التوسل بدعائه وشفاعته - وهذا كان في حياته ويكون يوم القيامة يتوسلون بشفاعته . 

والثالث : التوسل به بمعنى الإقسام به على الله بذاته والسؤال بذاته فهذا هو الذي لم تكن الصحابة يفعلونه في الاستسقاء ونحوه لا في حياته ولا بعد مماته ، لا عند قبره ولا غير قبره ، ولا يعرف هذا في شيء من الأدعية المشهورة بينهم ، وإنما ينقل شيء من ذلك في أحاديث ضعيفة مرفوعة وموقوفة أو عن من ليس قوله حجة ، وهذا هو الذي قال أبو حنيفة وأصحابه إنه لا يجوز ونهوا عنه حيث قالوا: ( لا يسأل بمخلوق ولا يقول أحد: أسألك بحق أنبيائك ) انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى [ (1 / 202) ]
 فبين الشيخ أن هذا النوع من التوسل لا يجوز وليس هو من فعل الصحابة ولم يقل إنه كفر أو شرك كما قال هذا الكاذب عليه . 

5 - قالوا إنه يكفر الناس الذين لا يتبعون آراءه مثل تكفيره الذين يزورون قبر الرسول ، وهذا من جنس ما قبله من الأكاذيب ، فالشيخ تقي الدين لا يكفر إلا من كفره الله ورسوله بارتكابه ناقضا من نواقض الإسلام كدعاء غير الله من الموتى وغيرهم . 

ولم يكفر الذين يزورون قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الزيارة الشرعية كما سبق بيانه . 

6 - قالوا إنه يحرم الطرق الصوفية وجوابا عن هذا الموضوع ننقل لك عبارة الشيخ رحمه الله في هذا : قال رحمه الله : 
( الحمد لله أما لفظ الصوفية فإنه لم يكن مشهورا في القرون الثلاثة وإنما اشتهر التكلم به بعد ذلك - إلى أن قال : ولأجل ما وقع من كثير منهم من الاجتهاد والتنازع تنازع الناس في طريقهم ، فطائفة ذمت الصوفية والتصوف ، وقالوا إنهم مبتدعون خارجون عن السنة ، ونقل عن طائفة من الأئمة في ذلك من الكلام ما هو معروف وتبعهم على ذلك طوائف من أهل الفقه والكلام ، وطائفة غلت فيهما وادعوا أنهم أفضل الخلق وأكملهم بعد الأنبياء ، وكلا طرفي هذه الأمور ذميم ، والصواب أنهم مجتهدون في طاعة الله كما اجتهد غيرهم من أهل طاعة الله ففيهم السابق المقرب بحسب اجتهاده ، وفيهم المقتصد الذي هو من أهل اليمين ، وفي كل من الصنفين من قد يجتهد فيخطئ ، وفيهم من يذنب فيتوب أو لا يتوب ، ومن المنتسبين إليهم من هو ظالم لنفسه عاص لربه ، وقد انتسب إليهم طوائف من أهل البدع والزندقة - ولكن عند المحققين من أهل التصوف ليسوا منهم كالحلاج مثلا ، انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى [ (11 / 5  ،  17-18) ] .
 هذا كلامه رحمه الله في التصوف المعتدل المعروف في وقته وقبله أما التصوف المنحرف في وقته : وبعده فلا أحد يجيزه . فالطرق الصوفية تغيرت ودخلها من البدع والخرافات والشركيات الشيء الكثير ، فيجب تركها والابتعاد عنها وملازمة السنة . 

7 - قالوا إنه أفتى بفتاوى تخالف الإجماع وهي كما يلي : 

1 - لا يعتبر الحلف بالطلاق طلاقا وإنما يعتبره يمينا مكفرة ، والجواب عن هذا أن نقول : إن دعوى الإجماع في هذه المسألة دعوى كاذبة فإن الشيخ رحمه الله ذكر في هذه المسألة ثلاثة أقوال ، وهذا نص كلامه حيث يقول :
 ( إذا حلف بالطلاق أو العتاق يمينا تقتضي حصنا أو منعا - كقوله: الطلاق أو العتق يلزمه ليفعلن كذا أو لا يفعل كذا أو قوله : إن فعلت كذا فامرأتي طالق أو فعبدي حر ونحو ذلك فللعلماء فيها ثلاثة أقوال : أحدها : أنه إذا حنث وقع به الطلاق والعتاق ، وهذا قول بعض التابعين وهو المشهور عند أكثر الفقهاء . 

الثاني : لا يقع به شيء ولا كفارة عليه - وهذا مأثور عن بعض السلف وهو مذهب داود وابن حزم وغيرهما من المتأخرين ، ولهذا كان سفيان بن عيينة شيخ الشافعي وأحمد لا يفتى بالوقوع . 

والقول الثالث : أنه يجزئه كفارة يمين - اهـ من مجموع الفتاوى [ (33 / 195) ] .
 فتبين بهذا أنه لم ينفرد بهذا القول وأن المسألة خلافية . 


2 - قالوا إنه يعتبر الطلاق الثلاث واحدة إذا قاله الزوج دفعة واحدة والجواب : أن هذا لم يخالف فيه الشيخ رحمه الله إجماعا ولم ينفرد به فقد سبقه إليه كثير من الأئمة . وهو مبني على أدلة استدلوا بها . 

قال رحمه الله : " وهذا القول منقول عن طائفة من السلف والخلف من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل الزبير بن العوام وعبد الرحمن بن عوف ، ويروى عن علي وابن مسعود وابن عباس القولان وهو قول كثير من التابعين ومن بعدهم مثل طاووس وخلاس بن عمرو ومحمد بن إسحاق وهو قول داود وأكثر أصحابه) انظر مجموع الفتاوى [ (33 / 8) ] . 
قال القرطبي : وشذ طاووس وبعض أهل الظاهر إلى أن طلاق الثلاث في كلمة واحدة يقع واحدة ويروى هذا عن محمد بن إسحاق والحجاج بن أرطاة ، وقيل عنهما لا يلزم منه شيء وهو قول مقاتل ويحكى عن داود أنه قال : لا يقع ، والمشهور عن الحجاج بن أرطاة وجمهور السلف والأئمة أنه لازم واقع ثلاثا - انتهى من تفسير القرطبي [ (3 /129) ] . 

3 - وقالوا إنه لا يصح طلاق الحائض والطلاق في الطهر الذي جامعها فيه ، والجواب أن هذا الطلاق طلاق بدعة وقد اختلف العلماء هل يقع أولا ، فإذا قال الشيخ بعدم وقوعه فإنه لم يخالف بذلك إجماعا كما يدعي هذا المفتري ، فالمسألة خلافية ، وكل له دليله ، ومن تبين له رجحان قول وجب عليه الأخذ به . 

قال القرطبي : وقال سعيد بن المسيب في آخرين لا يقع الطلاق في الحيض لأنه خلاف السنة انتهى من تفسير القرطبي [ (7 /151) ] . 

4 - قالوا إنه لا يرى قضاء الصلاة المتروكة عمدا ، والجواب أن الموجود من كلام الشيخ في مجموع الفتاوى [ (17/ 103) ]  في هذه المسألة ما نصه :
 ( وأما من كان عالما بوجوبها وتركها بلا تأويل حتى خرج وقتها المؤقت فهذا يجب عليه القضاء عند الأئمة الأربعة ، وذهب طائفة منهم ابن حزم وغيره إلى أن فعلها بعد الوقت لا يصح من هؤلاء ، وكذلك قالوا فيمن ترك الصوم متعمدا - والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم )انتهى . 

وقال الحافظ في فتح الباري [ (1 /71) ] على حديث  (( من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك ))  قال : وقد تمسك بدليل الخطاب منه القائل إن العامد لا يقضي الصلاة ، لأن انتفاء الشرط يستلزم انتفاء المشروط فيلزم منه أن من لم ينس لا يصلي اهـ .
  فالشيخ إنما حكى الخلاف فقط فالمسألة خلافية ليست: محل إجماع والله أعلم . فإذا اختار القول بعدم القضاء لرجحانه عنده بالدليل فلا حرج عليه . 

وقال الشيخ أيضا في مجموع الفتاوى : واختلف الناس فيمن ترك الصلاة والصوم عامدا هل يقضيه ؟  

فقال الأكثرون يقضيه ، وقال بعضهم لا يقضيه ولا يصح فعله بعد وقته كالحج ... انتهى ، ولم يزد على حكاية الخلاف . 

5 - وقالوا عنه إنه قال إن الذي ينكر الإجماع لا يعتبر كافرا أو فاسقا ، وهذا كذب على الشيخ رحمه الله لأنه يحترم الإجماع ويحث على التمسك به وينهى عن مخالفته ، قال في مجموع الفتاوى [ (20 / 10) ] الحمد لله : معنى الإجماع أن تجتمع علماء المسلمين على حكم من الأحكام ، وإذا ثبت إجماع الأمة على حكم من الأحكام لم يكن لأحد أن يخرج عن إجماعهم ، فإن الأمة لا تجتمع على ضلالة . . انتهى . 

6 - قالوا إنه يرى أن ذات الله عز وجل مركبة بعضها يحتاج إلى بعض ، وأن الله له جسم وله جهات وينتقل من مكان إلى مكان آخر ، وهذا من الكذب الشنيع على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، فإنه رحمه الله في كل كتاباته ومؤلفاته يقرر مذهب السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان في أسماء الله وصفاته وهو إثباتها كما جاءت من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل على حد قوله تعالى : ﴿ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ ﴾ [ سورة الشورى الآية 11 ] . قال في مطلع الرسالة الحموية الكبرى لما سئل : 
( ما قول السادة العلماء أئمة الدين في آيات الصفات وأحاديث الصفات ، فأجاب 
: الحمد لله رب العالمين قولنا فيها ما قاله الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان ، وما قاله أئمة الهدى بعد هؤلاء الذين أجمع المسلمون على هدايتهم ودرايتهم ، وهذا هو الواجب على جميع الخلق في هذا الباب وغيره - انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى [ (5 / 5- 6) ] . 

وقال أيضا في موضوع الحركة والانتقال في المجموع [ (5/ 578-579) ] والذي يجب القطع به أن الله ليس كمثله شيء في جميع ما يصف به نفسه ، فمن وصفه بمثل صفات المخلوقين في شيء من الأشياء فهو مخطئ قطعا كمن قال ينزل فيتحرك وينتقل كما ينزل الإنسان من السطح إلى أسفل الدار كقول من يقول إنه يخلو منه العرش فيكون نزوله تفريغا لمكان وشغلا لآخر فهذا باطل يجب تنزيه الرب عنه كما تقدم وهذا هو الذي تقوم على نفيه وتنزيه الرب عنه الأدلة الشرعية والعقلية . . . انتهى . 

وقال في موضوع الجسم والتركيب في مجموع الفتاوى [ (17 / 317) ]  : فمن قال إنه جسم وأراد أنه مركب من الأجزاء فهذا قول باطل ، وكذلك إن أراد أنه يماثل غيره من المخلوقات فقد علم بالشرع والعقل أن الله ليس كمثله شيء في شيء من صفاته ، فمن أثبت لله مثلا في شيء من صفاته فهو مبطل ، ومن قال إنه جسم بهذا المعنى فهو مبطل ، ومن قال إنه ليس بجسم بمعنى أنه لا يرى في الآخرة ولا يتكلم بالقرآن وغيره من الكلام ولا يقوم به العلم والقدرة وغيرهما من الصفات ولا ترفع الأيدي إليه في الدعاء ولا عرج بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه ولا يصعد إليه الكلم الطيب ولا تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه فهذا باطل ، وكذلك كل من نفى ما أثبته الله ورسوله وقال إن هذا تجسيم فنفيه باطل وتسمية ذلك تجسيما تلبيس منه . 

إلى أن قال : بل لم ينطق كتاب الله ولا سنة ولا أثر من السلف بلفظ الجسم في حق الله تعالى لا نفيا ولا إثباتا فليس لأحد أن يبتدع اسما مجملا يحتمل معاني مختلفة لم ينطق به الشرع ويعلق به دين المسلمين . . . انتهى . 

وقال أيضا : وهذه الألفاظ المجملة المحدثة مثل لفظ : (المركب) و (المؤلف) و (المنقسم) ونحو ذلك قد صار كل من أراد نفي شيء مما أثبته الله لنفسه من الأسماء والصفات عبر بها عن مقصوده فيتوهم من لا يعرف مراده أن المراد تنزيه الرب الذي ورد به القرآن وهو إثبات أحديته وصمديته ويكون قد أدخل في تلك الألفاظ ما رآه هو منفيا وعبر عنه بتلك العبارة وضعا له واصطلاحا اصطلح عليه هو ومن وافقه على ذلك المذهب وليس ذلك من لغة العرب التي نزل بها القرآن ولا من لغة أحد من الأمم ثم يجعل ذلك المعنى هو مسمى الأحد والصمد والواحد ونحو ذلك من الأسماء الموجودة في الكتاب والسنة . انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى [ (17 / 351-352)] .
 وبهذه النقولات من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله ظهر بطلان ما نسبه إليه أعداؤه الكذابون من هذه الأباطيل . . . والحمد لله . 

7 - قالوا إنه يرى أن القرآن حديث ليس بقديم ، والجواب أن نسوق عبارة الشيخ رحمه الله في هذا الموضوع قال في مجموع الفتاوى [ (12 / 54)]  : 
إن السلف قالوا : القرآن كلام الله منزل غير مخلوق وقالوا : لم يزل متكلما إذا شاء ، فبينوا أن كلام الله قديم أي جنسه قديم يزل ، ولم يقل أحد منهم إن نفس الكلام المعين قديم ، ولا قال أحد منهم القرآن قديم ، بل قالوا إنه كلام الله منزل غير مخلوق ، وإذا كان الله قد تكلم بالقرآن بمشيئته كان القرآن كلامه وكان منزلا غير مخلوق ولم يكن مع ذلك أزليا قديما بقدم الله وإن كان الله لم يزل متكلما إذا شاء فجنس كلامه قديم ، فمن فهم قول السلف وفرق بين هذه الأقوال زالت عنه الشبهات في هذه المسائل المعضلة التي اضطرب فيها أهل الأرض . . . انتهى . 

فتبين بهذا أن نفي القدم عن القرآن ليس رأيه وحده كما يزعم المفترون ، وإنما هو رأي سلف هذه الأمة قاطبة وأن هناك فرقا بين جنس الكلام وأفراد الكلام والله أعلم . 

8 - قالوا إنه يقول بقدم العالم ، وهذا من الكذب الصريح على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فإنه لا يقول بقدم العالم ، وإليك عبارته رحمه الله في إبطال هذا القول ورده قال في (( مجموع الفتاوى )) (9 / 281)  : 
فإن الرسل مطبقون هذا القول على أن كل ما سوى الله محدث مخلوق كائن بعد أن لم يكن ليس مع الله شيء قديم بقدمه ، وأنه خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام والعقول تعلم أن الحوادث لا بد لها من محدث ، وفي الجزء الثاني من هذا المجموع المبارك صرح بتكفير من قال بقدم العالم . 

9 - قالوا إنه يقول إن الأنبياء غير معصومين ، والجواب : أن هذا كذب صريح وبهتان واضح ، فإن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يقرر عصمة الأنبياء ويثبتها ، وهذا نص عبارته في هذا الموضوع حيث يقول : إن الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم معصومون فيما يخبرون به عن الله سبحانه وفي تبليغ رسالاته باتفاق الأمة ولهذا وجب الإيمان بكل ما أوتوه - إلى أن قال : وأما العصمة في غير ما يتعلق بتبليغ 
الرسالة فللناس فيها نزاع هل هو ثابت بالعقل أو بالسمع ومتنازعون في العصمة من الكبائر والصغائر أو من بعضها ، أم هل العصمة إنما هي في الإقرار عليها لا في فعلها ، أم لا يجب القول بالعصمة إلا في التبليغ فقط ، وهل تجب العصمة من الكفر والذنوب قبل المبعث أولا . 
والكلام في هذا مبسوط في غير هذا الموضع ، والقول الذي عليه جمهور الناس وهو الموافق للآثار المنقولة عن السلف إثبات العصمة من الإقرار على الذنوب مطلقا - انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى . 

الخاتمة :   
وهكذا والحمد لله - وجدنا في كلام الشيخ ردا على كل ما افتراه عليه خصومه ونفيا لما نسبوه إليه ، وهذا يدل على غزارة علمه وإمامته ، ونحن لا ندعي له العصمة فهو كغيره من الأئمة يخطئ ويصيب .
 قال الإمام ابن كثير في ترجمته له في البداية والنهاية(14 / 119) :
 وأثنى عليه وعلى علومه جماعة من علماء عصره مثل القاضي الخوبي ، وابن دقيق العيد ، وابن النحاس والقاضي الحنفي وقاضى قضاة مصر ابن الحريري وابن الزملكاني وغيرهم ووجدت بخط ابن الزملكاني أنه قال : اجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد على وجهتها وإن له اليد الطولي في حسن التصنيف وجودة العبارة والترتيب والتقسيم والتدين ...

 إلى أن قال ابن كثير : وبالجملة كان رحمه الله من كبار العلماء وممن يخطئ ويصيب ولكن خطأه بالنسبة إلى صوابه كنقطة في بحر لجي - وخطؤه أيضا مغفور له كما في صحيح البخاري : (( إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر))  فهو مأجور وقال الإمام مالك بن أنس : ( كل يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا صاحب هذا القبر)  - انتهى  . 

وكما قلنا قريبا : إن مؤلفات هذا العالم موجودة ومبذولة لكل من أرادها فمن أراد أن يعرف الحقيقة بلا مكابرة فليطالعها ولا يستمع لما يقوله عنه خصومه وحساده والمغرضون المضللون فإن العدل والإنصاف أن تحكم على الشخص من واقع كلامه المذكور في كتبه لا من كلام خصومه . فأعداء الدين دائما في صراع مع دعاة الحق الذين يردون كيدهم . ويبينون زيفهم ويظهرون للناس حقيقتهم . 

فقد ظهر شيخ الإسلام في عصر قد اشتدت فيه غربة الإسلام وتفرقت كلمة المسلمين وظهرت الفرق المخالفة لما كان عليه السلف الصالح في العقائد والفروع وخيم الجمود الفكري والتقلب الأعمى فأثر في الجو العلمي ، ظهرت فرق الشيعة والصوفية المنحرفة والقبورية ونفاة الصفات والقدرية وطغى علم الكلام والفلسفة حتى حلا محل الكتاب والسنة لدى الأكثر من المتعلمين في الاستدلال ، هذا كله في داخل المجتمع الإسلامي في ذلك العصر . ومن خارج المجتمع تكالب أعداء الإسلام فغزوا المسلمين في عقر دارهم فجاءت جيوش التتار من الشرق تداهم ديار المسلمين وتفتك بهم وجيوش الصليبين من الغرب ، في هذا الجو المعتم عاش شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ضياء لامعا بعلمه الأصيل الغزير يدرس الطلاب ويؤلف الكتب والرسائل ويفتي في النوازل والمسائل . ويناظر المنحرفين . ويرد على المخرفين وينازل الفرق والطوائف . فيرد علما الشيعة والقدرية ويرد على علماء الكلام والفلاسفة ويرد على المعطلة والمؤولة في الصفات من الجهمية والمعتزلة والأشاعرة ، ويرد على الصوفية المنحرفة وعلى القبوريين والمبتدعة ويحرك أهل الجمود الفقهي والخمول الفكري برد الفقه إلى أصوله الصحيحة ومنابعه الصافية وتصحيح الصحيح وتزييف الزائف حتى أعاد للشريعة نقاءها وإلى العلوم الشرعية صفاءها . يظهر ذلك في مؤلفاته التي خلفها ثروة علمية هائلة ، وإلى جانب مجهوده العلمي العظيم شارك في الجهاد في سبيل الله فحمل السلاح وخاض المعارك ضد التتار عدة مرات مما كان له أطيب الأثر في تقوية معنوية المجاهدين حتى انتصروا على عدوهم وقد تخرج على يد هذا العالم الجليل أئمة من طلابه حملوا الراية من بعده . منهم الإمام ابن القيم والإمام ابن كثير والحافظ الذهبي والحافظ ابن عبد الهادي وغيرهم ممن أخذوا عنه العلم ونشروه في الآفاق بما ألفوه من المؤلفات القيمة التي تزخر بها المكتبات الإسلامية اليوم ،
 فجزى الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء ونفعنا بعلومه ، ولما قام بهذا الواجب العظيم غاظ خصومه فرمته كل طائفة من الطوائف المنحرفة بلقب سيئ تريد بذلك صد الناس عن دعوته وتشويه عمله ، 
فنفاة الصفات قالوا إنه مجسم . لأن إثبات الصفات عندهم تجسيم . ومتعصبة الفقهاء والمبتدعة قالوا إنه خرق الإجماع ، لأن أخذ القول الراجح بالدليل المخالف لما هم عليه ، ورد البدع خرق للإجماع عندهم ، وغلاة الصوفية والقبوريون قالوا إنه يبغض الأولياء ويكفر المسلمين ويحرم زيارة القبور . لأن الدين عندهم هو التقرب إلى الأولياء والصالحين وتعظيم مشايخ الطرق الصوفية واتخاذهم أربابا من دون الله والغلو في تعظيمهم بصرف العبادة إليهم ، هذا موقف هذه الطوائف من دعوة شيخ الإسلام وهو موقف يتكرر مع كل مصلح ومجدد يدعو إلى دين الله الذي جاء به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونبذ ما خالفه من دين الآباء والأجداد وعادات الجاهلية ، وليس هذا بغريب فقد قوبلت دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبل بأعظم من هذا وقيل عنه إنه ساحر كذاب وإنه شاعر مجنون . إلى غير ذلك من الألقاب السيئة التي يراد بها الصد عن دين الله والبقاء على دين الشرك الذي ورثوه عن آبائهم وأجدادهم ، فلشيخ الإسلام وإخوانه من الدعاة إلى الله أسوة بنبيهم ولهؤلاء المنحرفين سلف من المشركين والمكذبين ، ولكن العاقبة للمتقين . 

فهذه كتب شيخ الإسلام تأخذ طريقها إلى أيدي كل من يريدون الحق يتنافسون في الحصول عليها والتنقيب عن المفقود منها لإخراجه للناس ، فعليك أيها المسلم الناصح لنفسه أن لا تلتفت إلى أقوال المرجفين في حق هذا العالم المجدد المجاهد وأن تنظر إلى أقواله هو لا إلى ما يقال عنه لتصل إلى الحقيقة قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلَا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّك  َ الَّذِينَ لَا يُوقِنُونَ ﴾ [سورة الروم الآية 60 ] . 

المصدر : (( مجلة البحوث الإسلامية )) العدد : (18) ص239

أخوكم المحب
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد
*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام، وحفظ العلامة الفوزان.

----------

